# Using a Kindle while on the toilet?



## ericspudic (Mar 16, 2011)

Anybody here ever use their Kindle while doing business?  I'm reading "Teenage Vigilante" right now while....you know!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I believe that's right up there with:  Too Much Information.


----------



## WayneBowyer (Feb 27, 2011)

Will be interesting to see how many honest answers you get (if any)!!

That's where my best reading is done.


----------



## JennSpot (Feb 13, 2009)

Here's my honest response...I honestly cannot understand why anyone needs a book on the toilet.  

Sounds like you need more fiber!


----------



## gramps50 (Mar 19, 2011)

Isn't that why they call it the reading room?  Yes I have and yes I do


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> I believe that's right up there with: Too Much Information.


I agree...TMI! I'm sorry but was this post really necessary? It is obviously a personal matter and not very funny.

Tris


----------



## joepr (Mar 16, 2011)

I still haven't but is a matter of time


----------



## raaurora (Jan 2, 2011)

no...just no.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

tmi
high grain, fruit, vegitables, and maybe yogurt
sylvia


----------



## WayneBowyer (Feb 27, 2011)

Ladies---I respectfully submit that reading in the bathroom has always been and will most likely always remain a guy thing. If you ladies have a husband or boyfriend (hopefully not both) you should already know that. 


Nothing wrong or crude about it. It's the way it is.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Nope, can't say as how I've ever taken my Kindle into the bathroom with me.
I play a lot of solitaire on my iPhone, though.
Eh...passes the time.


----------



## writerkristenjames (Jan 17, 2011)

My husband tried to grab my Kindle and head for the bathroom - I stopped him in his tracks! Maybe if he had his own Kindle, but mine isn't going to the final fronteer.


----------



## Me and My Kindle (Oct 20, 2010)

OMG.  I was relaxing on the couch playing a long game of Monopoly just this morning, and I remembered that I hadn't taken my vitamins and fish oil supplements.  But Monopoly takes forever, and I was just getting to the exciting part of the game.  So -- yes -- I took my Kindle into the bathroom.

And I felt really weird about it.  ("Seriously, dude? You can't put the Kindle down, and then come back for it in 30 seconds?")  So it's like you have ESP.  I come to the Kindle Boards only to discover that someone has guessed my dirty secret and called me out on it!


----------



## ErinLindsey (Jan 18, 2009)

If I'm reading a really good book and I'm so into the book that I dont want to put it down yet, then, yes...I've done that. 

I always make sure to wash my hands when I'm finished and before picking the Kindle back up. (TMI? Probably, but at least I wash my hands!)


----------



## kb7uen Gene (Mar 13, 2009)

TMI definitely comes to mind for me on this topic, but to each their own.  Years ago I probably did it with pulp media, but not with the gadgets, it's a hygiene thing for me.

Also, and this goes way beyond the gadgets, I have never understood the need to consolidate eating and doing ones business into one sitting, but I know there are people who do.

Gene


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> I believe that's right up there with: Too Much Information.


Yup, quite agree. Don't need that picture in my head.


----------



## nomesque (Apr 12, 2010)

Tris said:


> I agree...TMI! I'm sorry but was this post really necessary? It is obviously a personal matter and not very funny.


What, I am dying to know, were you _expecting_ this thread to be about?


----------



## AnnetteL (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm surprised it's considered a guy thing.

I'd think it's a _mom_ thing. When my kids were little, that was the only place I could have a few minutes to myself. (And even then I'd get little fingers under the door and "Mommy, are you in there?")


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

AnnetteL said:


> I'm surprised it's considered a guy thing.
> 
> I'd think it's a _mom_ thing. When my kids were little, that was the only place I could have a few minutes to myself. (And even then I'd get little fingers under the door and "Mommy, are you in there?")


Amen.. and it's a good thing we installed (high up) a simple latch so that they could not open said door while mommy was taking quiet time.


----------



## WayneBowyer (Feb 27, 2011)

Ladies I am indeed impressed and my thoughts of the fairer sex are forever changed. Thankyou!


There does seem to be yet existing a small glimmer of hope for us. (guys!)




wayne


----------



## SarahBarnard (Jul 28, 2010)

WayneBowyer said:


> Ladies---I respectfully submit that reading in the bathroom has always been and will most likely always remain a guy thing. If you ladies have a husband or boyfriend (hopefully not both) you should already know that.
> 
> Nothing wrong or crude about it. It's the way it is.


Have you ever read any of the Anita Blake books? She has no husband but several boyfriends, all at the same time.... and none of them are completely human.


----------



## jason10mm (Apr 7, 2009)

Heck, the slim form factor of the kindle and the ease in which it slides into a pocket, no one the wiser, was a KEY selling point for me for this very reason  I'm the boss of a very busy department and sometimes those 5 minutes are the only peace I get. And it is amazing how fast a book can go in small segments (the recent trend towards microchapters greatly facilitates this!)


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

My husband's Kindle lives in the bathroom.  It's the only place he reads it!  Growing up, he had 3 younger sisters and he claims it was the only place he could get any peace and quiet.  Now I think he does it just to get away from me!  I will admit to picking up his Kindle from time to time.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

My official answer is... no comment.


----------



## gebodragon (Mar 20, 2011)

When I was a kid, my father used to take the newspaper and spread it on the bathroom floor at his feet and sit there and read it.  Otherwise, he always had a book in his hand.  So I got the message early that reading and bathroom functions go together very well.  (And reading while you eat, too!)  Lots of people do this, but many won't admit it, and I'm sure it's not just a guy thing--a lot of ladies do it too.  I keep a basket of books and magazines in my bathroom, and yes, my Kindle goes there with me often.  I don't see why it grosses anyone out--for pete's sake, you wash your hands, right?

I knew someone once who refused to borrow books from the library because he was certain people had been reading them on the toilet.  

We are all too germaphobic, in my view.  Life is short.  Reading time is precious.  Read everywhere.


----------



## pnwtoc (Mar 22, 2011)

I find that not concentrating on my "business" help me to progress faster.  So yes Kindle is a perfect distraction.


----------



## VujaDe (Oct 2, 2010)

gebodragon said:


> I knew someone once who refused to borrow books from the library because he was certain people had been reading them on the toilet.
> 
> We are all too germaphobic, in my view. Life is short. Reading time is precious. Read everywhere.


That reminds me of the Seinfeld episode where George took a book into the bookstore bathroom and they made him pay for it. Then no one would buy or take the book because it had been "flagged" as being in the bathroom! LOL


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

ericspudic said:


> Anybody here ever use their Kindle while doing business?


Yep, regularly.



ericspudic said:


> I'm reading "Teenage Vigilante" *right now* while....you know!


The way you say this makes it sound like you are posting on here while in the toilet... now that is going a bit too far! 



gebodragon said:


> When I was a kid, my father used to take the newspaper and spread it on the bathroom floor at his feet and sit there and read it.


Yep, I read magazines like this as well. You know you've been sitting there staring at the floor for too long when you go dizzy as you sit up!


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

I get a lot of fiber, it's not a drawn out thing for me. Now, I do read in the bathtub -- baths ARE a drawn out thing for me.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

MichelleR said:


> I do read in the bathtub -- baths ARE a drawn out thing for me.


YES!


----------



## mrscottishman (May 18, 2010)

We need a poll: Which do you think is weirder? 
1 Reading a Kindle in the bathroom or 
2 Admitting you are reading your Kindle in the bathroom and talking about it with strangers?

I am thinking the second choice.

-------The following is G rated more or less------

I can see it now, man in the bathroom taking a bath with text to speech on:

Wife: Who is that woman I hear in the bathroom with you?!?!?

Husband: Oh, that is just my Kindle.

Wife: I don't care if she is Kin to you or not . . . 


The trouble we get in!
best,
Scott


----------



## WayneBowyer (Feb 27, 2011)

I can hear my wife now after questioning me about the ladies voice she hears coming from the bathroom............................

"What were you doing to her?  Her voice sounded so strained."


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

I had hemorrhoid surgery in 1984. Afterward, the surgeon advised me to not sit on the toilet for too long.

And take Metamucil every day.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Uh, sure and I read while brushing my teeth, drying my hair, etc.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

gebodragon said:


> I keep a basket of books and magazines in my bathroom, and yes, my Kindle goes there with me often. I don't see why it grosses anyone out--for pete's sake, you wash your hands, right?


Hmm, just thinking. Do you put the kindle on the floor while you 'finish up' and leave it there until you wash your hands? Whatever you do, leave it on the floor or take it with you, I just get the Yuck factor here. Yes we are germophobic, and I dont have the same hang up about dust and what I regard as 'clean dirt', but biological dirt is a whole different thing.

I never understood the attraction for reading newpapers in the bathroom either. Another Yuck for me. And yes, the OP was written to read that they were posting while in the bathroom. Hasnt been back since. Constipated maybe.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Has anyone ever been talking to someone on the phone and then they hear the toilet flush?   I'm not saying emergencies don't come up, but worst case scenario, the mute button should be engaged.


----------



## lawenn13 (Jan 12, 2011)

Yep, I take my Kindle into the bathroom all the time. I don't see what the big deal is...


----------



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

Yes, I am a life long reader in any place that I have more than a minute to kill.  That includes the bathroom doing any various thing that is done in a bathroom.  

As was said previously - that is why it is called the reading room.  In my dream bathroom I will have a TV with the U-verse hooked up also.


----------



## Pinworms (Oct 20, 2010)

I pretty much have to read in the bathroom...everyone in my family does it, in fact I didn't know people didn't!


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

mrscottishman said:


> "...I don't care if she is Kin to you or not..."



Ouch ! Shame on you, Scott !


----------



## beckyj20 (Jun 12, 2010)

AnnetteL said:


> I'm surprised it's considered a guy thing.
> 
> I'd think it's a _mom_ thing. When my kids were little, that was the only place I could have a few minutes to myself. (And even then I'd get little fingers under the door and "Mommy, are you in there?")


I have 3 boys (ages 4, 2, and 5 months) and it is the only place I can get a few minutes to myself (if Im lucky) so yes I have taken my kindle in there before.


----------



## Martel47 (Jun 14, 2010)

I've always read in the bathroom, even pre-kindle.  Now it's a must-have bathroom accoutrement.  

A former roommate and I used to discuss going into business to design custom bathrooms for guys.  I'm glad to see that our market would have included moms, too!  Maybe we can get some investment types to give us some start-up money even now.  

Of course, back in the day, we would never have talked about how to adapt our custom thrones for Kindle usage, but I can see it now: a custom stand with tear-away sanitary covers (kind of like the tear aways on race care windshields) available for the germaphobes.


----------



## mrscottishman (May 18, 2010)

NapCat said:


> Ouch ! Shame on you, Scott !


Now, Now, 
You are thinking further ahead than I thought.

Scott


----------



## musclehead (Dec 29, 2010)

I just don't understand.

If you have time to read, why are you in the bathroom?  Are you saying you go into the bathroom even though you don't have to poop?  I wait until I have to poop, then go into the bathroom; and because I have to poop, there is no time for reading.  If I didn't have to poop, I wouldn't be in the bathroom.

I just don't understand.


----------



## mrscottishman (May 18, 2010)

I am against germs as much as the next guy. I wash my hands before I eat and so on. I don't eat much that is past the date on the package. I don't eat or drink after anyone but my wife and I seldom do that. Here is something I don't understand:

Recently I checked on my grandson in the bathtub. While checking on him I sat my glass of tea on the sink counter. My wife came by and said, "You aren't going to drink that after it has been in the bathroom are you?"

This is from a woman that brushes her teeth every day with a toothbrush that stays in the bathroom and then rinses her mouth with a glass that stays in the bathroom.

I am at a loss here,
Scott


----------



## Jan Strnad (May 27, 2010)

I can't imagine using my Kindle while on the toilet. That's what the Sears catalog is for.


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

Re: Toothbrushes and other items in the bathroom -

I saw a program on TV about germs being spread in bathrooms, and YES - e coli bacteria gets spread every time the toilet is flushed. They found it on toothbrushes stored on the bathroom counter. But they also found e coli on toothbruses stored in the medicine cabinet. And on items in the *kitchen* cupboards. It seems they found it on many many surfaces throughout the home. Yikes! They did recommend closing the toilet lid before flushing to minimize the bacteria spread....


----------



## s0nicfreak (Jun 10, 2010)

Pinworms said:


> I pretty much have to read in the bathroom...everyone in my family does it, in fact I didn't know people didn't!


Well of course; you're a pinworm. That's the only time you guys can read, because the only other time you come out is to lay eggs in the night! 

I don't read my Kindle on the toilet. I'm rarely in there long enough to read. However I do sometimes do things in the Kitchen with the text-to-speech on, and if I have to go I will leave the bathroom door open slightly so I can still hear it.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Jan Strnad said:


> I can't imagine using my Kindle while on the toilet. That's what the Sears catalog is for.


Sears still has a catalog?


----------



## ajhunter (Aug 23, 2010)

Every trip....that's all I'm saying...


----------



## nomesque (Apr 12, 2010)

musclehead said:


> I just don't understand.
> 
> If you have time to read, why are you in the bathroom? Are you saying you go into the bathroom even though you don't have to poop? I wait until I have to poop, then go into the bathroom; and because I have to poop, there is no time for reading. If I didn't have to poop, I wouldn't be in the bathroom.
> 
> I just don't understand.


You use both hands to poop?


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

No, never. I believe in focusing at one thing at a time. That is called concentration.


----------



## BlondeStylus (Jan 28, 2011)

This thread gave me my laugh for the day, if nothing else.

    I remember my grandfather having a little bookstand in the bathroom of
their home.  I don't ever remember him spending less than half an hour in
that room when he closed the door.  Time, Newsweek, Sports Illustrated...all his favorite mags.  
    I cannot bring myself to take the Kindle to a germy place like that.  I don't even keep my toothbrush in the bathroom.  NOOO, I'm not compulsive/obsessive.
I just have a bug-a-boo about those bug-a-boos in there.


----------



## NotActive (Jan 24, 2011)

content


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I don't take my kindle into the bathroom, because I don't sit there long enough to get any reading done.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

AnnetteL said:


> I'm surprised it's considered a guy thing.
> 
> I'd think it's a _mom_ thing. When my kids were little, that was the only place I could have a few minutes to myself. (And even then I'd get little fingers under the door and "Mommy, are you in there?")


Amen to that! I honestly can't remember if I took books in the bathroom before I had kids (that was a long time ago!), but I'm guessing I probably did. My kids are grown now but I can honestly say I've used my Kindle in every room of the house. It absolutely goes in the "reading room" with me.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

AnnetteL said:


> I'm surprised it's considered a guy thing.
> 
> I'd think it's a _mom_ thing. When my kids were little, that was the only place I could have a few minutes to myself. (And even then I'd get little fingers under the door and "Mommy, are you in there?")


How true! Count me in.


----------



## MatrixOutsider (Nov 28, 2010)

Tris said:


> I agree...TMI! I'm sorry but was this post really necessary? It is obviously a personal matter and not very funny.
> 
> Tris


Perhaps he/she is poking fun at silly posts such as "how do you hold your kindle?" and "where do you sit when you read?"


----------



## Feylamia (Mar 21, 2011)

gebodragon said:


> Life is short. Reading time is precious. Read everywhere.


Our professor gave us a speech like that in class one day when someone complained about the amount of reading. It was inspiring. I swear, she was able to navigate without hitting walls, iron her clothes, watch tv, cook and do all sorts of things while reading. I loved the woman. 

As for the toilet situation: Not really, we're two women sharing one bathroom so dawdling is not an option.


----------



## Phil75070 (Dec 30, 2009)

Here in North Texas, at least one new home builder always builds a magazine rack in the wall next to the toilet, so "reading" while doing other "business" must be quite common.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

I usually have a magazine in there or will grab my iPad and read some news articles etc.  I'm usually not in there long enough to read a chapter of a novel though.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Do the people who read in the bathroom change covers? Does Oberon make a "Down In The Bog" design?


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

When I was a child, there was always a Sears or Montgomery Ward catalog in the bathroom, or part of the Sunday paper.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

When we lived in Japan for 3 years, we always got JC Pennys & Sears catalogs in the mail somewhere between June and Sept so that holiday orders had plenty of time to make it in either direction. And they were always stacked in places one would not normally think to look....


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

I probably never would have read a Stephen King book if my brother hadn't always left his books in the _reading room_.  (And I've since read them all, although not in the bathroom.)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

You know, growing up, there were books in every room in the house. . . . . .except the bathrooms.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I have 4 children... I'll read wherever I can get a few minutes of peace and quiet..


----------



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

I don't believe that Sears has a print cataloge anymore, but JCPenney does  

I also have noted that it is the moms that have kids scratching at the bathroom doors, not the dads, hummmm.  Wonder what that means?


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

TLM said:


> I also have noted that it is the moms that have kids scratching at the bathroom doors, not the dads, hummmm. Wonder what that means?


this is so true. scratching. calling and causing things to crash.
sylvia


----------



## NightGoat (Feb 2, 2011)

Not my Kindle, but I do take my netbook on occasion and, er, excuse me a sec, oh my... uh, oh goodness me, gracious my, er.... 
No, I do take my netbook and... what the? Corn? When is the last time I've eaten cor... ? 
Sorry, where were we?


----------



## HankP (Jan 18, 2010)

Always...It's the ONLY quiet place in the house!!


----------



## dazdude (Dec 10, 2009)

I agree its the only quite room and yes great to grab a few mins of reading 

daz


----------



## AlleyGator (Mar 25, 2011)

I don't take my kindle to the bathroom, because I have a pretty little basket filled with those sweet little "Guideposts" and "Angels on Earth" Magazines to read while sitting on the throne. Hmm...is that not ladylike?    I also read them while soaking in a nice warm bubblebath with a glass of wine.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

KimberlyinMN said:


> I probably never would have read a Stephen King book if my brother hadn't always left his books in the _reading room_.  (And I've since read them all, although not in the bathroom.)


I had to finish one of my favorite books, _'Salem's Lot_, in the bathroom because it was the only room without a window. There was, of course, a huge mirror, and I had to leave the bathroom after having finished the book with my back to the mirrors, since we all know that vampires don't have reflections.


----------



## NightGoat (Feb 2, 2011)

The downside to a Kindle in the bathroom, as opposed to a DTB. If you find yourself in a pinch there is no tissue paper, it's not like you could sacrifice already read chapters. If you really needed to.


----------



## ericspudic (Mar 16, 2011)

Glad to see this topic has made quite the splash.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

BlondeStylus said:


> I cannot bring myself to take the Kindle to a germy place like that. I don't even keep my toothbrush in the bathroom. NOOO, I'm not compulsive/obsessive.
> I just have a bug-a-boo about those bug-a-boos in there.


BTW, you have more germs in the kitchen than in bathroom. Because little food particles left in the sink and cleaning stuff is perfect environment for bacteria to grow.

But I agree with you to not read kindle on the toilet.


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

TLM said:


> In my dream bathroom I will have a TV with the U-verse hooked up also.





musclehead said:


> If you have time to read, why are you in the bathroom? Are you saying you go into the bathroom even though you don't have to poop? I wait until I have to poop, then go into the bathroom; and because I have to poop, there is no time for reading. If I didn't have to poop, I wouldn't be in the bathroom.
> 
> I just don't understand.





Jan Strnad said:


> I can't imagine using my Kindle while on the toilet. That's what the Sears catalog is for.


Just wanted to thank the authors of the above quoted text for some good giggles on this fine Monday evening.


----------



## parakeetgirl (Feb 27, 2009)

mrscottishman said:


> I am against germs as much as the next guy. I wash my hands before I eat and so on. I don't eat much that is past the date on the package. I don't eat or drink after anyone but my wife and I seldom do that. Here is something I don't understand:
> 
> Recently I checked on my grandson in the bathtub. While checking on him I sat my glass of tea on the sink counter. My wife came by and said, "You aren't going to drink that after it has been in the bathroom are you?"
> 
> ...


You'd think because I'm a nurse, that I'd be all anal about stuff like this( sorry, couldn't resist) but I'm not. I wash my hands after doing my business but that's as far as it goes. I guess if I were a germaphobe, I'd lose my mind when I think of everything I'm exposed to at work.

Really, germs are everywhere. There are plenty of people out in the community with MRSA and other nasties and they're going to the same gyms, stores and restaurants as you.

I'm a big believer in not babying your immune system-some scientists think that's why we have all these allergies in kids now. People go overboard with the scrubbing and cleaning.

So, yes, I take my Kindle in the bathroom and my ipad too.


----------



## parakeetgirl (Feb 27, 2009)

MichelleR said:


> Do the people who read in the bathroom change covers? Does Oberon make a "Down In The Bog" design?


How about a Mr. Hankey cover? In Chocolate Brown of course.


----------



## forokindle (Mar 29, 2011)

I think there is a perfect place and a perfect time to finish a book.


----------



## WayneBowyer (Feb 27, 2011)

parakeetgirl said:


> You'd think because I'm a nurse, that I'd be all anal about stuff like this( sorry, couldn't resist) but I'm not. I wash my hands after doing my business but that's as far as it goes. I guess if I were a germaphobe, I'd lose my mind when I think of everything I'm exposed to at work.
> 
> Really, germs are everywhere. There are plenty of people out in the community with MRSA and other nasties and they're going to the same gyms, stores and restaurants as you.
> 
> ...


I agree completely with Ms Parakeet-----We take this germ thing too far. I spent the last 19 years building and working on towers (radio, tv broadcast, and cell phone) anywhere from 100' to 1000' tall. I have spent 16 hr days at 700' and ate lunch and dinner amidst a buzzard poop covered top of the tower where I was working. More germs and crap up there (pardon the pun) than 1000 bathrooms. I would wipe my dirty hands off on my jeans or shirt, unwrap my pb&j or spam sandwich, eat and enjoy God's wonder all around me. In 19 years I seldom got sick, I took reasonable precautions and did not fret about the rest.

And yup, I take my Kindle in the bathroom.


----------



## musclehead (Dec 29, 2010)

planet_janet said:


> Just wanted to thank the authors of the above quoted text for some good giggles on this fine Monday evening.


You're welcome!

I'd still like to have my comment about time addressed, thought. Seriously, why do you spend time in the bathroom if you don't have to relieve yourself? Anyone? Bueller?


----------



## Martel47 (Jun 14, 2010)

musclehead said:


> You're welcome!
> 
> I'd still like to have my comment about time addressed, thought. Seriously, why do you spend time in the bathroom if you don't have to relieve yourself? Anyone? Bueller?


Sometimes it takes a while to get it all out, that's all. My wife can be done in 10 seconds, but she might be back in a couple of hours for round two. I just get it done at once and multi-task while doing so.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Yeah, it tends to take me at least 5 minutes or so to finish.

And also, others have mentioned reasons to stay longer (though they don't affect me personally) like the bathroom being the only quiet place to get away from the kids for 10 or 15 minutes etc.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

musclehead said:


> You're welcome!
> 
> I'd still like to have my comment about time addressed, thought. Seriously, why do you spend time in the bathroom if you don't have to relieve yourself? Anyone? Bueller?


There are moms (and others) who go in the bathroom to get a few precious minutes of quiet time (not that that always works). There was a discussion about that very thing on a talk show recently (Oprah, maybe?)

Me, I go in there to do my "business", and I almost always take something to read with me, sometimes my Kindle or my iPhone. Or some of the Sunday paper. I'm a woman. I multi-task.


----------



## QuantumIguana (Dec 29, 2010)

We put in a footstool in the bathroom so my daughter could reach the sink to wash her hands. It winds up being a good place to set the Kindle. Reading in the bathroom has a long tradition. There was a series of "bathroom readers", which had a lot of 1-page articles.


----------



## mayfire (Nov 11, 2010)

Gee whiz, I can't believe I actually read all 4 pages of this thread! I resisted clicking on it 3 times, but I certainly did get a good laugh. As for me...I take the fifth. Sorry guys, only my hairdresser knows for sure. I will admit to long soaks in the tub with Kindle, though.

Oh, speaking of the germs, I watched one of those science programs, Nova maybe, which illustrated how easily cold virus germs spread. The scientists treated a bowl of peanuts on a happy hour bar with some sort of stuff that glowed purple under a type of light and then let bar room (not bathroom!) nature take its course. Within a half hour the whole place glowed, including just about every person there whether he or she had eaten peanuts or not. That's an image that'll stick with ya.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

My bathroom is very small.  The only place to set the kindle down besides the floor is the top of a big plastic container for cat litter.  In the winter, the heater riser drips onto that.  Not a good idea for me to take my kindle in there, although I've done it a few times.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

mlewis78 said:


> My bathroom is very small. The only place to set the kindle down besides the floor is the top of a big plastic container for cat litter. In the winter, the heater riser drips onto that. Not a good idea for me to take my kindle in there, although I've done it a few times.


Top of the toilet tank? I set whatever I'm reading there often when I'm done and then pick it up after washing my hands.


----------



## s0nicfreak (Jun 10, 2010)

mooshie78 said:


> Top of the toilet tank? I set whatever I'm reading there often when I'm done and then pick it up after washing my hands.


 Unless you have one of those toilets where the top of the tank is a sink, or have a bunch of stuff on there...


----------



## techWHAM (Mar 28, 2011)

Ever since the iPhone came out, it's all about games while...you know.


----------



## Jan Strnad (May 27, 2010)

musclehead said:


> You're welcome!
> 
> I'd still like to have my comment about time addressed, thought. Seriously, why do you spend time in the bathroom if you don't have to relieve yourself? Anyone? Bueller?


When I was young, I kept no reading matter in the bathroom. As I got older, I started putting in a joke book or somesuch to pass a minute or so. Older still, I left magazines. Now I have the Kindle and thousands of books at my disposal.

As you get older, things take longer.


----------



## Elijah Joon (Mar 11, 2011)

This thread is funny


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Have to put the kindle down before I sit down.  Top of tank (which does have stuff on it -- it's a small bathroom) is not a good spot to pick up from after I sit down.  But I don't mind not reading on the toilet -- it doesn't take long and I wouldn't get much reading done.


----------



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

Yes, the only time I have to myself except for the computer time.


----------



## musclehead (Dec 29, 2010)

mayfire said:


> Gee whiz, I can't believe I actually read all 4 pages of this thread! I resisted clicking on it 3 times, but I certainly did get a good laugh.


That's nuthin. You shoulda seen the boobs thread from a couple months ago! http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,52839.0.html


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

It's really not about germs as many people have indicated. There could be more germs at other places.

The real reason is to focus on job you came to do in the bathroom.


----------



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

parakeetgirl said:


> You'd think because I'm a nurse, that I'd be all anal about stuff like this( sorry, couldn't resist) but I'm not. I wash my hands after doing my business but that's as far as it goes. I guess if I were a germaphobe, I'd lose my mind when I think of everything I'm exposed to at work.
> 
> Really, germs are everywhere. There are plenty of people out in the community with MRSA and other nasties and they're going to the same gyms, stores and restaurants as you.
> 
> ...


What she said! And, yes, I am a nurse also. We joke at work about what would be found if we are ever swabbed.  And double yes on the exposing the immune system to the germs. Read somewhere that kids who have pets have fewer allergies. Must be why my kids and I are rarely sick, no allergies. Hubby had one lone dog, a poodle. He is a walking allergy.


----------



## judd.exley (Mar 31, 2011)

AnnetteL said:


> I'm surprised it's considered a guy thing.
> 
> I'd think it's a _mom_ thing. When my kids were little, that was the only place I could have a few minutes to myself. (And even then I'd get little fingers under the door and "Mommy, are you in there?")


Swoit Joizuss, this happened to me not One Hour Ago... 'cept it was (door opening) "mummy... the kitten needs to" answered with, "NOT MUMMY AND DON'T CARE WHAT KITTEN NEEDS SHUT DOOR NOW".

It's the only place I can sit and read, uninterrupted (usually), for as long as I like. Or until my feet go numb, whichevers first.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

drdln (dr s dhillon) said:


> The real reason is to focus on job you came to do in the bathroom.


People need focus?
I kinda just sit there and .... go.
Reading or not doesn't change that. 
Tho...if I want to annoy the cat pounding on the other side if the door, I focus on playing an extra game of solitaire...


----------



## nomesque (Apr 12, 2010)

drdln (dr s dhillon) said:


> It's really not about germs as many people have indicated. There could be more germs at other places.
> 
> The real reason is to focus on job you came to do in the bathroom.


The more you focus, the better your chances of giving yourself haemorrhoids. This is one job where concentration and speed are NOT conducive to good performance.


----------



## mayfire (Nov 11, 2010)

musclehead said:


> That's nuthin. You shoulda seen the boobs thread from a couple months ago! http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,52839.0.html


Phooey! You made me look. Can't believe I clicked and looked at all three pages. Just another place to tuck a Kindle? Sorry just trying to get back on the "Let's Talk Kindle" topic.


----------



## Steve Emmett (Mar 31, 2011)

I don't know if it's a particularly British thing but reading on the WC is nothing unusual. I read the paper there, and books - so now I have my Kindle (we are inseparable) it is a natural progression. As to germs, this is nonsense. Kindle gets put down, the erm..tidying up is done...hands washed and then Kindle retrieved. Anyway, my grandmother always said that a bit of muck never did anyone any harm. She lived to be 96 and I, at 52, have hardly been ill in my life. (He says with fingers crossed).


----------



## mrscottishman (May 18, 2010)

My eyes are a little off in the morning and when I refreshed the screen the screen jumped and I read some of the thread titles together.

What collections have you created while on the toilet?

How do you avoid violating copyright while on the toilet?

How were you seduced at Walmart?

Dropped Kindle in water, Floodgates open.

Ebook readers have been haunted!

Thank goodness tomorrow is Saturday, it has been a rough week.

Scott


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

Yes I poo & read. Why not. Sometimes I poo & post on here. Always flush after the poo hits the water though. Some people don't & it sits there festering.


----------



## EmilyMae (Dec 6, 2010)

I've read in the bathroom pretty much since I learned to read. We used to have a stack of Reader's Digests on the back of the toilet. Haha! Sometimes I'd read novels, sometimes magazines, and now my Kindle goes in there too! I'm really not worried about germs, whatever, haha. I close the tank before I flush, I leave my Kindle on the floor when I need my hands, and I haven't gotten sick yet! I mean, I have, but not with anything I wouldn't have gotten eventually anyway.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Scott! LOL! Thanks everyone for this thread. I needed a laugh. 

I watched my father read the newspapers & books on the John/throne/toilet. Then, I put a Pondables book on the back of the toilet to read. Like the Reader's Digest, small short sections to read. Now, it's just the Kindle's TTS going when I already have the TTS on. They say that sitting a long time causes hemoride problems.


----------



## Steve Emmett (Mar 31, 2011)

Funny how this thread is so popular! It's the numb feet and legs that get me. Have to hang onto walls and radiator to get going again.


----------

